# ISO Mustard vinaigrette



## Merlot (Jan 7, 2012)

I tried using the search option and came across a few that (I think) is honey based.  I am thinking more on the lines of a salad dressing similiar to Outback's mustard vinaigrette instead of Outback's honey mustard dressing.  For all I know they both have honey but I don't believe the one I want is as sweet or thick.  Thanks for any help!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 7, 2012)

I am not sure if this is what you are looking for but it is kind of a standard 1,2,3, dressing.

1 T red wine vinegar
2 T Dijon mustard
3 T canola oil
Salt and pepper to taste.

Play with the amount of vinegar and oil  to suit your tastes.  You can swap out the vinegar for lemon juice and or swap out the canola oil for olive oil.  Swap out the Dijon for a grainy mustard. Also add various herbs or onion.  Like I said it is kind of a basic starting point.


----------



## GLC (Jan 7, 2012)

And don't anticipate there being a problem with it being thick. It's likely that the restaurant variety has gar gum or some kind of starch thickener. The 3:1 oil to vinegar ration is a standard, but you can vary that without any serious consequence, if you want to reduce the oil.


----------



## Claire (Jan 7, 2012)

One hint is that if you find yourself with a jar of used up Dijon, that you're about to toss, put the vinegar in it, give it some shakes, add the other ingredients.  The way to use up the last dribs and drabs of stuff.


----------



## Merlot (Jan 7, 2012)

Thank you all for the replies, I will work on it and see what I come up with


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 7, 2012)

One great thing about salad dressings is that they're so cheap to experiment, so little labor and materials investment that you can just try a new recipe every night, in very few minutes. My own recipe is that whenever I get tired of bottle dressing I just throw together whatever I see in my fridge. Of course there's always garlic.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 8, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> I am not sure if this is what you are looking for but it is kind of a standard 1,2,3, dressing.
> 
> 1 T red wine vinegar
> 2 T Dijon mustard
> ...



Excellent advice!

Three other things to experiment with:  a touch of garlic, a pinch of sugar and a hit of soy sauce.  Oh and white wine vinegar.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 8, 2012)

Ginger...curry...lots of things. DILL~~~but that is Scandinavian. 3-2-1 marinade. 3 T vinegar, 2 T mustard, 1 T sweetener (maple syrup, sugar, etc,). Add some oil to make it a salad dressing.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 8, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Ginger...curry...lots of things. DILL~~~but that is Scandinavian. 3-2-1 marinade. 3 T vinegar, 2 T mustard, 1 T sweetener (maple syrup, sugar, etc,). Add some oil to make it a salad dressing.



You just had to go and remind me that Scandinavians like to put that grocery store curry powder in lots of things didn't you. Yuck.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 8, 2012)

taxlady said:


> You just had to go and remind me that Scandinavians like to put that grocery store curry powder in lots of things didn't you. Yuck.


Oh--but I get curry powder in exchange for eggs from a friend married to a guy from India...best curry powder, not that grocery store stuff!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 8, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Oh--but I get curry powder in exchange for eggs from a friend married to a guy from India...best curry powder, not that grocery store stuff!



Yeah, but that's not "traditional Scandinavian"


----------



## Souzy sous (Jan 8, 2012)

A few things on vinaigrettes and emulsifications...1:3 vinegar is the traditional ratio, more oil will break it. Less oil may make it too strong. Substituting water can help to get the consistency you want. Grainy Dijon is delicious addition, but doesn't work as an emulsifier. You'll need at least a small amount of regular Dijon to keep it from separating. Honey and Dijon are the two emulsifiers I use, but not always both. My favorite additions are a small amount of shallots and herbes de Provence (dried Rosemary, thyme, lavender, marjoram).
For a great, simple mustard vinaigrette
1/4 c. White wine vinegar
1t Dijon
1t grained Dijon
1c olive oil (I like pure olive oil, it doesn't take over flavors like virgin)
S+P
add water until the consistency is right for what you want (for this amount, about a tablespoon should work)


----------



## Merlot (Jan 8, 2012)

I have 7 or so recipes here, from you all and versions of "copycat recipes".

(thanks to everyone who posted)

The main differences have been type of vinegar: white wine, balsamic, red wine, and even malt. The spices have varied between thyme, tarragon, parsley, basil, cajun mix, s&p. A few add lemon and garlic to the mix, and almost all use olive oil. Dijon mustard was used most often but some used plain yellow mustard or dried. 

Based on all of this, I will experiment with the flavors I enjoy most. Souzy, your recipe looks like a good mix.  CWS, I like your suggestions as well, I will just have to tweak until I get it right. You never know, I may come up with something better then the restaurant version.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 8, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Yeah, but that's not "traditional Scandinavian"


 Silly me--forgot that!


----------

